# words/phrases your budgie can say



## Sarah90s (18 d ago)

I've been teaching mine to talk since I got him back in May 2022 when he was 8 weeks old. It took him a month to say his first words. He can now say
Cheeky chops
Pretty boy
Good boy
Pretty good
Idris is a good boy
Give me a kiss
Merry christmas
Kissy kissy 
Put that bloody light out


----------



## Sweety's mom (4 mo ago)

Awww, so cute! Did you give him treats to learn words? Or did he just mimic you?


----------



## Sarah90s (18 d ago)

He just copied me. Some words he seems to learn faster than others. He also makes kissing noises.


----------



## Sweety's mom (4 mo ago)

That's so awesome! Apparently some decide to mimic our words and some don't, so I wasn't sure if you had used treats to reinforce or not. Mine seems more intent on making me speak his language than learning mine.


----------



## vrabec (Oct 8, 2021)

Mine took about 6 months to learn a couple whistles, and though that's all, it's very cute . I've been playing this a few times a day for a couple months now in hopes he'll pick it up..




Instead, he's begun mimicking the sound his bell makes 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

That video is so cute, I wonder if he watches Star Wars, he sounds like R2 D2.


----------



## Sarah90s (18 d ago)

Sweety's mom said:


> That's so awesome! Apparently some decide to mimic our words and some don't, so I wasn't sure if you had used treats to reinforce or not. Mine seems more intent on making me speak his language than learning mine.


He actually learnt a wolf whistle first then said cheeky chops. He even copies the noises my cockatiel makes. I've never used treats with him. I just tell him "good boy" when he says a word. He also loves getting kisses off me.


----------

